# caad9 5 or 4 ?



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

im gonnna be buying either the 2010 cdale caad9 5 or 4 havent made up my mind yet. I personally like the grey color scheme of the 5 better then the BBQ or the Red that the 4 comes in but i like the group set that the 4 comes in ( rival double taps/force crank ) better then the 105s on the 5. 

Should i just get the 5 and dish out more money later on and upgrade to SRAM ? or should i save money and just spend $300 more and buy the 4 with the set i want and "just live with it" as far as the color ?

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd rather save the money and live with the color. Too bad Cannondale doesn't offer all their models in the same colors. I'd love to get a 9-5 in white and not have to shell out the extra for the 9-4. I'm cheap!


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

im referring to the 2010 models.........the 5 ( the cheaper one ) is actually the color scheme i like which is a metallic grey. The 4 ($300 more) is the red one that i like cuz of group set that comes on it but i would have to "live with" the color since im not a big fan of red.


----------



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

The 2010 caad9 4 also comes in black.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

CdaleNut said:


> im referring to the 2010 models.........the 5 ( the cheaper one ) is actually the color scheme i like which is a metallic grey. The 4 ($300 more) is the red one that i like cuz of group set that comes on it but i would have to "live with" the color since im not a big fan of red.


sorry, I was typing that a little fast and didn't think while doing it. What I meant was to get the 9-4 and live with the color. Upgrading later would probably end up costing you more money. You may be able to recoup some of the money selling the 105 stuff, but it's hit or miss specially on ebay.


----------



## RanoVA1916 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Made my choice with color*

Style in biking is just as important as Grams. All black is cool on the 4 but the 5 gray(look closely and it sparkles) is where its at. I am gonna upgrade to full SRAM Force, the 2010 has white highlights. What I take off this bike I will ebay, the FSA Gossemer will go for what was paid for since its a full BB30 no adaptor. Or build up a Cyclocross for the winter.


----------



## drunkn (Jul 29, 2009)

bahh so jealous you got yours. I called my LBS on Thursday and they said they'd call me when their shipment of 2010's come in. I want to get the 9-4 in red!


----------



## RanoVA1916 (Aug 9, 2009)

*What?*

Frack that, you order it and have them call you when it arrives or tell them you'll find a bike shop that will.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

i agree with RanoVA, theres no reason you shouldnt be able to order it awhile the 5's u can get already but i dont think the 4's are out yet. 

RanoVA im most likely gonna be going the way you're going with the 5 in grey ive seen it in person and it does have a very nice sparkle to it ill probably upgrade to the force or red over time it just kills me the extra money ill have to put into the bike to get it that way.


----------



## trivial (Aug 11, 2009)

I just ordered the 4 today in BBQ. I was told it wouldn't arrive until November... I think they said October for the red ones...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Great choice of color it's worth the wait.


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

*well...*

I pre ordered a 9-4 in black awhile back and I talked to my LBS yesterday and they said it should be here in about a week. Ill post pics as soon as I receive. That stinks that you'd have to wait so long to receive, I know just waiting a few weeks has been rough! I still haven't seen a picture of the 9-4 in black, but the LBS has one. Ill probably stop by tonight to get a glance at the picture so I know exactly what to expect. If anyone has a pic, please share. Thanks


----------



## trivial (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, I'm hoping that someone was mistaken with their time quote.


----------



## Valentij (Aug 12, 2009)

I just got the '10 CAAD9 5 in grey last night!!! I actually liked the white of the 9 6, but the feel of this bike just got me. I'm just itching at work to go ride!


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

I ordered a 9-4 yesterday no date given by shop. but they did say spec order wood be given priority. ohh ya i wanted a standard crank . lbs did not order any standard crank update got email today lbs saying 4-5 weeks ,bahh


----------

